# Is there a short hair breed of Golden Retriever?



## mylissyk

No, they are all Golden Retrievers. His coat will continue to grow, change, fill in and get longer until he is an adult, about 2 yrs old. What did the parents coats look like? He should be similar to them when he is grown.


----------



## jojo61397

His parents looked like the lighter Golden Retriever in your signature block.


----------



## Loisiana

Some goldens, especially from field lines, have very short coats. They are still considered regular golden retrievers though.


----------



## ozzy'smom

Nope, some are just more fuzzy than others. Ozzy went throw a phase at about 3 - 4 months were he looked very lab life. Now at 5 - 6 months we are seeing more feathers and a thicker coat.


----------



## Claire's Friend

Ha Ha, I didn't scroll down far enough and only saw Sadie's picture. I am thinking how are we going to tell this poor woman that Sadie is NOT a Golden Retriever ?? She is VERY cute and your boy will be fine.


----------



## Megora

I think you get what your dog's breeder intended? Meaning that some breeders try to breed for that beautiful and full coat and precise structure, especially if they are in conformation. But others might breed for ability foremost. Or others might be breeding for color or temperament. 

The other thing is that your dog's coat might change over time... 


 - 8 weeks
 - 9 weeks

 - 10 weeks


 4 months

 4/5 months

 5/6 months


 5/6 months

 6/7 months

 9 months

 15 months

^ My guy's coat grew a bit fuller and longer after that last picture, but not by much.


----------



## ozzy'smom

I just posted some pics of Ozzy in a post titled "My how they change" that shows a little bit of his coat. There's one pic at about 3 months where he's carrying a shoe and if you look at his coat you can see how short it is on his body. Now it's getting much thinker and longer. I think it will be a bit though before he has a typically long golden-like coat. 

When he was little and he got a bath you could see his skin really easily, but not anymore.


----------



## Bella & Biscuit's mom

I agree with all the above. My first golden, Biscuit, was a little Fluff Ball when he was a pup. Now he is a Gigantic Fluff Ball. Bella on the other hand, was very thin coat when we first got her and now at 6.5 months she is starting to fill in with her feathers on the legs and tail. Both of them are beautiful though.


----------



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky

As you can see, coats vary quite a bit. My first golden, katie, had fur more like a lab for quite a long time, and didn't quite come fully in until she was about 2'ish. Here are some photos of Katie as an adult. Bella, at 7 months, has almost as much hair as katie's adult coat. Every golden is different.


----------



## Ninde'Gold

Tucker when he was younger... I think he was 6 or 8 months or so in this picture










5 years old and lots of coat:


----------



## Sally's Mom

Some are fuzzy some are not....


----------



## jojo61397

Thanks, his parents are hunting stock.


----------

